# Ladies, do you wear tight/revealing clothes?



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't, because it makes me feel so self-conscious that I'm constantly worrying about how I look and I end up fiddling with or adjusting my clothes all day long. You wouldn't catch me wearing a vest top and skin-tight jeans in a million years. 

I feel extremely self-conscious wearing anything slim-fitting when I'm at home because I don't like my family (my dad in particular) seeing my body. I have a lot of hang-ups and do my best to hide certain parts of my body. I make sure I only buy clothes that flatter my figure, but not many things are flattering on me, so I don't really have enough. I have favourite items that I think look the best, which I'll wear until they're worn out and have to be thrown away. Then I'll feel unattractive because I have to wear something less flattering and therefore, look worse.

Guys, feel free to answer too. I don't want anyone to feel left out. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus wears a green suit and a hat! And smokes a pipe! 

Here, seriously though, I think yer dead right to have your own style.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I was going to say that this thread would be infinitely more insightful if all the women provided pics as well. Somehow that seems a little insensitive though (but don't let that stop anyone from doing it!!!)

Tight and revealing aren't necessarily the best. Having your own style that you feel good in is much sexier.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't on purpose. I'll buy a shirt that looks loose enough and not revealing, then I'll put it on and my boobs hang out. :/ Then I become self-conscious and adjust my shirt all day.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Seamus wears a green suit and a hat! And smokes a pipe!
> 
> Here, seriously though, I think yer dead right to have your own style.


A green suit and a hat would solve all my problems. 



zookeeper said:


> *I was going to say that this thread would be infinitely more insightful if all the women provided pics as well*. Somehow that seems a little insensitive though (but don't let that stop anyone from doing it!!!)
> 
> Tight and revealing aren't necessarily the best. Having your own style that you feel good in is much sexier.


:wife :b

I do have my own style, mainly as a result of trying to find things that look ok but aren't too fitted on my body. I wish I could feel more comfortable wearing fitted clothes. I'm not at all comfortable in my own skin. What I really want to know is whether any other ladies feel as painfully self-conscious and uncomfortable as I do about wearing anything remotely revealing or fitted. :|


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I do,but not in a ****ty way.My breasts aren't falling out or my bums showing or anything lol..
I have a relaxed style on a normal day,but I hate wearing clothes that are too baggy and track pants is a big nr don't get me wrong here,but if I wear baggy jeans I usually balance it off with a tighter top..I just think it looks nicer 
I can be self concious about how I look and my body,but I try to make the best out of it.I feel better when I'm wearing something I think looks nice and I think you should wear whatever you want if you like it.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't wear tight clothes but I will wear revealing clothes sometimes..



> I don't like my family (my dad in particular) seeing my body


Im the same if someone who isn't close family comes round my house. I have to put a jacket on because Im very self consious about my arms :um


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

*shakes head* I can't stand tight clothes. Partly because I'm overweight and hate putting emphasis on my fatness. But I end up doing so anyways by wearing baggy shirts. haha erm.. 

Low cut anything, not really. Shorts, never! Swimsuits, *screams* I'm naked!!!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> I do have my own style, mainly as a result of trying to find things that look ok but aren't too fitted on my body. I wish I could feel more comfortable wearing fitted clothes. I'm not at all comfortable in my own skin. What I really want to know is whether any other ladies feel as painfully self-conscious and uncomfortable as I do about wearing anything remotely revealing or fitted. :|


I think I know how you feel.A couple of times I've tried on something that was maybe a little bit more revealing and tight than I normally would wear and I think "Ok,it doesn't look too bad".Then when I come back home I have second thoughts and this stupid little voice in my head that says something like:"Oh wow,look at you.Think you look so "hot".
And then I'll just feel ridicilous and it will just hang in my closet and never be worn ever..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I bypass all the trouble by not wearing clothes. Either that, or I borrow the see through Men's Tank top.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw this thread and was like "awww yeahh, it's business time...". Lol pay no attention to me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

GnR said:


> I saw this thread and was like "awww yeahh, it's business time...". Lol pay no attention to me.


Go and read your avatar over and over! :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i wear dresses/shirts that are close-fitting... i don't focus on what's more revealing, just what is most comfortable and flattering. baggy clothes never seem to look good on me, though i like wearing baggy sweaters and hoodies. i tend to just wear a cardigan over most dresses.

i think to wear reveling/tight clothes, the way to not overdo it and make it look best is to just have it focus on one area... if you are going to wear a skirt or dress showing a lot of leg, then avoid having the top being low-cut or showing too much. that's good to follow in most situations i think, although when it's really hot in the summer and i'm just going out and not doing anything important i just wear whatever's most comfortable for the setting.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha nah I'll just wait for this thread to get interesting.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ perv.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ perv.


As a moderator, I don't know what to do with this comment. :no:lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

That was a personal attack MM75. For real, it hurt .


----------



## Libby1979 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can wear fashionable revealing (to an acceptable degree) clothes but it has to be in the right mood, does anyone get that, some days you can pull off anything anyone else could look good in and other days you just cant. Its like what other people call Fat days but your body hasnt changed just your mood has - like how much you like yourself. 

I think we should wear what we think looks nice and to the voice that sneers you in the mirror, treat them like a bad friend and tell them you just dont want to hear it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I wish I could feel more comfortable wearing fitted clothes. I'm not at all comfortable in my own skin.


I'm told I should wear clothes that fit better, but I like things that are bigger because I get to hide in them. I'm getting better though.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The thread title reminded me of a memo issued at work a few years ago, warning women not to wear "night club clothes" at the office. I think the memo was inspired by an attractive intern who had the habit of missing the first few buttons on her blouse and wearing short, metallic-looking silver skirts (her nickname was the silver skirter, kind of like the silver surfer). She certainly made different impressions on the guys, the women and the managers.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

Hells no! i think I look completely ****ing ridiculous in tight clothes, it's just not my style. I do however feel better about myself when I wear fitted clothes. I feel more feminine and less like a scruffy bum.

A lot of times I wear baggy clothes though, they're easier to work in. I've been told I look like a teenage boy when I dress that way, but oh well. Comfort over style for me. I am not a stylish person.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

GnR said:


> That was a personal attack MM75. For real, it hurt .


april fools is over. but ty for the laugh and attempt to get me in trouble. 
:clapbravo.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> i think to wear reveling/tight clothes, the way to not overdo it and make it look best is to just have it focus on one area... if you are going to wear a skirt or dress showing a lot of leg, then avoid having the top being low-cut or showing too much. that's good to follow in most situations i think


Yep, i totally agree!

I guess what I wear just depends on the occasion. I usually stay away from anything too revealing. But I would say a lot of my clothes are on the tighter/fitted side and I often wear skinny jeans.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm.. I guess I wear clothes on the tighter side. I don't like baggy clothes because I feel it makes me look 'blah'. I don't wear anything 'sexy' though. I wear tight jeans and a plain tank top with a fashion scarf, like right now. I'm comfortable but don't look like a slob nor sexy. I just look... normal. :b Plus, I have rather small breasts, its not like my tank top is giving you a look at anything special.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I love tight/skinny jeans. Tops can range anywhere from snug, moderately-snug or loose. but I wouldn't say they're revealing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

So apparently no one hates their body as much as I hate mine. Good for you guys


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Um, yeah. Where I live, it is absolute hell in the summer. So short shorts and little blouses are necessary. I tend to avoid shorts until it's absolutely necessary. I often rock some cleavage though.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

i fully encourage the use of the insert image feature in this thread


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr. Frostie wholeheartedly approves of tight jeans and revealing tops on the opposite sex. Tight, spandex-blend denim is seriously outstanding even if the girl doesn't have a perfect body.


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

I was really self conscious when my body was changing, I would walk around with my arms crossed over my chest as I didn't want anyone to look at my new body and I only liked loose clothes. I guess over the years I've gradually become a bit more confident as now I generally wear quite tight clothes and don't like baggy things on me as much. I still prefer really plain clothes tho, and nothing revealing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont like to feel the shirt on my body :no


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I often wear tank tops. Almost all my shorts, skirts, and dresses are about an inch above my knees. I have, like, one miniskirt and one pair of shorts (that I just recently got...shortest shorts I've had in many many years) that go a little longer than mid thigh. 

I used to never wear shorts and always wear jackets, but my confidence is a little better now... and I just can't stand the heat.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I wear skinny jeans a lot, but I tend to wear bigger shirts. I don't have much to hide up top, but I just like the feeling of a loose-fitting shirt. And don't worry tutliputli, you're not the only one who hates your body


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

izzy said:


> my confidence is a little better now...


i hope it stays on that level or increases...for real, for real


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Clothes are generally too long or too big to be revealing on me, but I wouldn't wear anything like that if I was "normal sized" any way. I have a good figure and would please the wankriachy too much. :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sometimes. It's not painted on or anything, but it's tight enough. Baggy stuff just doesn't fit properly.

TheRob, your story reminded me of this:






Oh hell it won't allow embedded viewing. Click on it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Hardly ever. It just feels wrong somehow to expose certain parts of my body(no,not THOSE.:lol I mean things like my shoulders,etc.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I do wish that I could go topless at the beach without people ogling me, though. It's pretty annoying when the waves thrash your breasts out of your bikini top.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Not really, i love skinny jeans tho


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i hope it stays on that level or increases...for real, for real


Thanks!

I'd like to wear even more clothes that I like (not necessarily tight or revealing), but they're sometimes different(?) from what most people typically wear, and I don't like people looking at me...


----------



## ladybug3 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't wear tight/revealing clothes. I tend to wear dark clothes, in attempt to hide sweat stains from anxiety. I'd love to be able to wear bright clothing & feel comfortable..


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Sometimes tight/fitted but not very revealing, and I'm not very comfortable with people being able to see my body (even if I'm feeling okay about my body, I don't want guys _looking_ at me) so I usually wear something over a form-fitting shirt.

I was worse as a teenager. I always wore sweatshirts, largely because I was too self-conscious about being fairly flat-chested. People made rude comments as it was and I didn't want to draw attention to it.

I was really concerned about being covered around my family, too. I always wore loose t-shirts or sweatshirts when I was at home. I wear long sleeves even now when my mom comes to visit because I know if she could see my arms she'd look for my self-injury scars.



Libby1979 said:


> I can wear fashionable revealing (to an acceptable degree) clothes but it has to be in the right mood, does anyone get that, some days you can pull off anything anyone else could look good in and other days you just cant. Its like what other people call Fat days but your body hasnt changed just your mood has - like how much you like yourself.


Yeah.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I do wish that I could go topless at the beach without people ogling me, though. It's pretty annoying when the waves thrash your breasts out of your bikini top.


I know what I'm gonna dream about now ;P


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

pita said:


> Sometimes. It's not painted on or anything, but it's tight enough. Baggy stuff just doesn't fit properly.
> 
> TheRob, your story reminded me of this:
> 
> ...


Didn't need to click... I remember that episode.:lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Despite being an hombre, I have an awful lot of trouble with this sort of thing as well. I have an immense set of body image problems, and thus spend an inordinate amount of time fretting over state of dress. You wouldn't know it to look at me though, as I wear extraordinarily mundane outfits almost every day (mostly t-shirts and jeans or cords). I'm not confident enough in my looks to wear things that are more fitted or daring, though I would really, really love to. Clothes are tricky!



tutliputli said:


> I do have my own style, mainly as a result of trying to find things that look ok but aren't too fitted on my body.|


I have pretty much done this exact thing. I used to hid myself more or less completely under ill-fitting bag-clothes, but over the past four years or so I've managed to find a look that shows off my less crap attributes without leaving my (perilously small) comfort zone.



tutliputli said:


> So apparently no one hates their body as much as I hate mine.


That's where you're wrong, miss! I've got more body shame than a class full of middle schoolers with voice cracks and acne. It's always nice to reminded that I'm not the only one who worries about these ridiculous things, though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to be covered in acne - all down my back and on my chest so I didn't wear anything that showed those areas for years. Anything I wore on the bottom half was way below the knee. I remember going over a friend's place and I was wearing a skirt that came just above my knee and I felt SO exposed. :b

I hid in clothes for a very long time but it wasn't because of my weight or shape, just the acne. It never bothered me much but my mother acted like it was such an awful thing and that I _must _get rid of it. I could go off on more of a tangent but maybe I'll make a blog post instead..haha.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I feel extremely self-conscious wearing anything slim-fitting when I'm at home because I don't like my family (my dad in particular) seeing my body.


This is weird. I also have the same problem. I remember when I was 12 or so and my breasts started growing I used to wear clothes that would disguise my buds :sus and I used to hump a lot.

To the answer the original thread question I have to say yes and no. If I go somewhere with my boyfriend then I put on some more revealing clothes, because I feel comfortable with him. But if I am on my own I try to put on clothes that do not attract attention to me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Tight clothes is a BIG no, and low-cut shirts almost never. The only thing for me is I like to wear short skirts with tights/leggings, but I only feel "safe" enough to dress like that when I'm with friends. Like if I go around by myself too dressed up....I don't know know...I guess I don't see the point in trying to look that good when I'm not socializing.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Ragana said:


> I remember when I was 12 or so and my breasts started growing I used to wear clothes that would disguise my buds


Likewise


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

carambola said:


> Sometimes tight/fitted but not very revealing, and I'm not very comfortable with people being able to see my body (even if I'm feeling okay about my body, I don't want guys _looking_ at me) so I usually wear something over a form-fitting shirt.


Yeah, I do the same. I wear a fitted top but always wear something over it. I have a billion cardigans in every colour of the rainbow for this purpose.



papaSmurf said:


> Despite being an hombre, I have an awful lot of trouble with this sort of thing as well. I have an immense set of body image problems, and thus spend an inordinate amount of time fretting over state of dress. You wouldn't know it to look at me though, as I wear extraordinarily mundane outfits almost every day (mostly t-shirts and jeans or cords). I'm not confident enough in my looks to wear things that are more fitted or daring, though I would really, really love to. Clothes are tricky!
> 
> I have pretty much done this exact thing. I used to hid myself more or less completely under ill-fitting bag-clothes, but over the past four years or so I've managed to find a look that shows off my less crap attributes without leaving my (perilously small) comfort zone.
> 
> That's where you're wrong, miss! I've got more body shame than a class full of middle schoolers with voice cracks and acne. It's always nice to reminded that I'm not the only one who worries about these ridiculous things, though.


I didn't want this to be a 'join me in my misery' thread but it's really comforting to know it's not just me.



Ragana said:


> This is weird. I also have the same problem. I remember when I was 12 or so and my breasts started growing I used to wear clothes that would disguise my buds :sus and I used to hump a lot.


Yeah, me too. I'm _still_ self-conscious about my family noticing my boobs. When I was 12/13, my dad actually commented on the fact they were growing :| which made me painfully self-aware. Unfortunately I still feel that way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wear a low cut top, a push up bra and a short skirt which goes "whoopsies" in the wind!!!

But in seriousness guys did get the easy way out regarding clothing, pretty much jeans/shorts and any old shirt and we are home and hosed, hell I probably am the worst colour matcher of all time. (oh unless you are a guy who wear pink, then I shall fart in your general direction).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I wear a low cut top, a push up bra and a short skirt which goes "whoopsies" in the wind!!!
> 
> *But in seriousness guys did get the easy way out regarding clothing, pretty much jeans/shorts and any old shirt and we are home and hosed,* hell I probably am the worst colour matcher of all time. (oh unless you are a guy who wear pink, then I shall fart in your general direction).


Yeah, I agree. There's a ridiculous amount of choice when it comes to clothing for women, and that's not a bad thing at all, but it makes buying clothes so much harder.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

No, I don't like the kind of attention drawn from dressing that way. I almost always wear jeans, converse or sandals, and a t-shirt or long-sleeve shirt of some sort, with a simple design, or a flat, muted color...with a cute jacket...and maybe gloves 

comfort is just too important to sacrifice!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wear clothes that compliment my body but don't show a lot of skin. For instance, I'm not much of a 2 piece swimsuit person. I would feel uncomfortable, and I also wouldn't feel like myself. I don't have to wear revealing clothes to feel sexy. The only place I'll wear something revealing is to bed, if it's not too cold, haha. At the same time, I don't like to wear baggy clothes. I like a comfortable hoodie, yeah, but that's as baggy as I get. My t-shirts are usually...fitting. They're never too tight. I like my boobs. I like my shape. I just like to leave some things to the imagination, too, without feeling like a slob.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It is a strange thing really...

Girls wear tight clothes for w/e reason... I end up wanting to look, but then sometimes I remember I might be labeled as a perv. Then sometimes, it would appear as if women who wear tight clothes don't want to be looked at.

So here we have a very strange thing indeed. I'm sorry, but it has taken me years and years to come up with the conclusion that if your a member of the opposite sex and you look good in something revealing or tight, then darn it, I'm going to look! If a girl gets mad at me for looking at her because she is wearing something she probably knows darn well is going to get her attention, then who's fault is it _really?_

Some girls even look angry because they look good! As if to say, "Gawd! Stop gawking at me!" Even though it is all probably inside my head, I usually want to scream back, "Then stop wearing those clothes temptress of trickery!" (corny insert)

That is my story and I'm sticking with it. Don't hate.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^ yea but it's really easy to be discrete about looking at their "goods". i've figured out how to do that with guys, i'm sure everyone is capable of it and wearing revealing/tight-fitting clothes (which is also a bit subjective) doesn't mean you still shouldn't or can't be sneaky about catching a glimpse to appreciate. compare it to looking in the sun, one glance then you look away! :b (and not when you are talking to or facing them)



tutliputli said:


> Yeah, me too. I'm _still_ self-conscious about my family noticing my boobs. When I was 12/13, my dad actually commented on the fact they were growing :| which made me painfully self-aware. Unfortunately I still feel that way.


argh, i remember getting a comment like that when i was 11 or 12 from a family member, it made me feel very self-conscious and embarrassed. i really feel for those girls who fully developed early (i didn't that early), there would be so much crap to deal with from everyone. my peers were really awful to girls who developed early... teasing them (partly behind their back, but still), and then there's the sudden attention from strangers or guys and comments from adults they know. it would be very difficult to deal with.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

There's far too much insightful discussion going on here, and not nearly enough visual reinforcement. :b


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I usually wear fitted clothes. If it's a tighter top, then I'll wear looser jeans or something, and vice versa. My shirt must be long enough so that I'm not constantly making sure my back is exposed, though.



bwidger85 said:


> It is a strange thing really...
> 
> Girls wear tight clothes for w/e reason... I end up wanting to look, but then sometimes I remember I might be labeled as a perv. Then sometimes, it would appear as if women who wear tight clothes don't want to be looked at.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

All the time. NOT! I don't even wear clothes that ever show my cleavage, either.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SAgirl said:


> All the time. NOT! I don't even wear clothes that ever show my cleavage, either.


:squeeze


----------



## bananasnow (Apr 9, 2010)

No but I don't think I would without social anxiety either.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

bwidger85 said:


> If a girl gets mad at me for looking at her because she is wearing something she probably knows darn well is going to get her attention, then who's fault is it _really?_


It's times like this you should be asking yourself, WWGPD (What would Gregory Peck do?). Even if the person wants you to look, the classy, mature, respectful thing to do is not look (Even when somebody invites your disrespect, you should not disrespect them). And don't tell me you're not capable of looking away- if you can master your bowels and wait for a bathroom, you can control your eyes. It's like when you don't stare at someone with a deformity, because it's the polite thing to do.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I got a shipment of clothes I ordered today, and I'm trying to decide whether I want to send the lower cut shirts back. I'm sure if I keep them I won't wear them much, and if I do wear them I'll be constantly trying to adjust them.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> I absolutely hate tight clothes. I find it suffocating, like my skin crawls. Plus I get self-conscious. The only tight thing I wear are leggings under a dress / long t shirt.
> 
> At home I like comfort so my clothes are baggy t shirts and tracksuit pants. When I go out I wear a combination of loose and fitted clothes so I don't look sloppy.
> 
> I don't really wear revealing clothes, cleavage is something I'm never going to show. I'd feel like such a tramp. The most revealing thing I wear are short shorts, but it's normal here so I don't feel weird.


Agree, does feel like im suffocating when I wear tight clothes. I always feel self-conscious and I sweat more. Don't wear them any more however, now I wear the kind of 'baggy' but 'not too baggy' clothes. Ones that are comfortable, but don't look like i'm dressed as a hobo.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yeah, me too. I've found a style for me that's smart but not fitted. I like wide-leg and high-waisted trousers that are tailored. I bought this cardigan/jacket a couple of months ago and although it's fitted and kind of cropped, I really love wearing it:


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Tutli has such a beautiful face that she doesn't nead to reveal her body 

If I'm just out jogging, i'll wear baggy clothes because I don't care what I look like when exercising. If I want to look nice, I'll wear fitted jeans, knee-length skirts, a fitted shirt or a top that fits without being too clingy or too revealing. I think baggy tops make me look fat because I'm well endowed in the chest area - I want clothes that go in at the waist, definitely. [Actually, Madison, it's your _fat_ that makes you look fat, lol]

I don't see what the big problem is with looking. It's impolite to blatantly stare, or to talk to someone's chest instead of her face, but discreet glancing doesn't hurt me, and I don't consider it disrespectful. I'm going to check out handome young men, including their bodies, so I'd be a hypocrite to complain about anyone looking at me!

On the subject of handome young men, I'll post pictures if you will  I like a tight T-shirt on a fit young fellow...


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don;t. I wouldnt wear revealing clothes, as in boobs hanging out. But I would wear tighter clothes if i was 10pounds less than i am right now. I see nothing wrong with skinny jeans, short shorts, tight t shirts.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Tutli has such a beautiful face that she doesn't nead to reveal her body
> 
> If I'm just out jogging, i'll wear baggy clothes because I don't care what I look like when exercising. If I want to look nice, I'll wear fitted jeans, knee-length skirts, a fitted shirt or a top that fits without being too clingy or too revealing. I think baggy tops make me look fat because I'm well endowed in the chest area - I want clothes that go in at the waist, definitely. [Actually, Madison, it's your _fat_ that makes you look fat, lol]
> 
> ...


:O Thanks Madison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Madison_Rose said:


> I don't see what the big problem is with looking. It's impolite to blatantly stare, or to talk to someone's chest instead of her face, but discreet glancing doesn't hurt me, and I don't consider it disrespectful. I'm going to check out handome young men, including their bodies, so I'd be a hypocrite to complain about anyone looking at me!


This is my take on it, too.



> On the subject of handome young men, I'll post pictures if you will  I like a tight T-shirt on a fit young fellow...


Yes, pictures of fit young fellows in tight T-shirts, please.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't wear anything revealing or too girly without feeling out of my element and totaly self conscious.. that's why I choose to wear baggy hoodies and jeans most of the time. I just hate the attention that it gives me, I remember wearing a shirt that showed some cleavage and I was so uncomfortable the whole day due to the comments I was getting.. I ended up asking to borrow a jacket from someone. It's just not worth it to me to dress like that.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> It is a strange thing really...
> 
> Girls wear tight clothes for w/e reason... I end up wanting to look, but then sometimes I remember I might be labeled as a perv. Then sometimes, it would appear as if women who wear tight clothes don't want to be looked at.
> 
> ...


This makes me a little angry... I've been harassed before when I was wearing pants, when I would wear dresses/skirts that go to my knees and no higher AND with tights, when no cleavage was showing.

Yeah, it's fine if you look but don't stare. It's not like you have no self-control. If a stranger was staring at me, it'd make me feel uncomfortable...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I could comment on the whole perving thing but I think my views are a little too extreme for this forum and I don't want mum's thread to get locked because of me.

I'll just say: I wore my favourite outfit once and a man in is truck whistled at me. I haven't worn it since because I'm too embarrassed and scared now.


----------



## malaise (Aug 18, 2009)

I went through different phases- when I was in junior high I only wore baggy clothes, I HATED my body. Then in highschool I used to dress weird. These guys once called me "the Jap freakshow", but I kind of prided myself in being a freak.

Now I actually like wearing tight, somewhat revealing clothes, they make me feel good. There's a line between sexy and skanky though, I always see women who go overboard and totally cross that line. If I can see the bottom of your buttcheeks then that skirt is too short, and YES I have seen girls who've worn skirts that short. It's weird though because one time I wore a completely normal outfit, just a form-fitting black v-neck with white shorts and white platforms and some guy yelled out of his car "HOW MUCH?". THAT pissed me off.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> I don't see what the big problem is with looking. It's impolite to blatantly stare, or to talk to someone's chest instead of her face, but discreet glancing doesn't hurt me, and I don't consider it disrespectful.


Yeah, I agree. I've noticed that some guys will look whether you're wearing something revealing/fitted or not. I once saw a truck driver staring at my ankles :lol (I was wearing a floor-length skirt) and smiling at me. At work I have to wear a hideous lilac blouse which is loose and incredibly unflattering, but guys still look at my chest. Some men will look at whatever's on offer :lol



strawberryjulius said:


> I could comment on the whole perving thing but I think my views are a little too extreme for this forum and I don't want mum's thread to get locked because of me.
> 
> I'll just say: I wore my favourite outfit once and a man in is truck whistled at me. I haven't worn it since because I'm too embarrassed and scared now.


:squeeze


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

malaise said:


> It's weird though because one time I wore a completely normal outfit, just a form-fitting black v-neck with white shorts and white platforms and some guy yelled out of his car "HOW MUCH?". THAT pissed me off.


Man, some people are douchebags. If that ever happens to me, I'm responding with, "MORE THAN YOU CAN AFFORD!"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ :lol That's a good one.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

malaise said:


> It's weird though because one time I wore a completely normal outfit, just a form-fitting black v-neck with white shorts and white platforms and some guy yelled out of his car "HOW MUCH?". THAT pissed me off.


WTF? What kind of guy goes around shouting at women from their car about how much their outfit costs? I mean, I might compliment a girl's outfit in a more polite way, but I'm kind of strange like that. I've heard of guys whistling, oogling, honking their horns, shouting "nice [body part]," but never this. Maybe he was gay.


----------



## malaise (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> WTF? What kind of guy goes around shouting at women from their car about how much their outfit costs? I mean, I might compliment a girl's outfit in a more polite way, but I'm kind of strange like that. I've heard of guys whistling, oogling, honking their horns, shouting "nice [body part]," but never this. Maybe he was gay.


No, he meant how much I would cost, as in calling me a street walker, you know how much to get my "services". But I wasn't dressed skanky AT ALL. I gave him the finger as he drove by though.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

malaise said:


> No, he meant how much I would cost, as in calling me a street walker, you know how much to get my "services". But I wasn't dressed skanky AT ALL. I gave him the finger as he drove by though.


Oh, okay, I see now. :blush


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

sometimes


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I dress modest and simple usually. I could wear revealing clothes if I wanted, I have the body to pull it off. I wouldn't feel quite myself though. As for tight, unfortunately most clothes for women is made as a tight fit. Last time I wanted to buy jeans, I couldn't find ones that didn't stick to my legs. I hate tight jeans, but that's what the stores are selling.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Tight.. yes. Revealing, no. I don't really have anything nice to reveal lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I only have one word to say regarding this thread.





















































































pics

edit; 2010 thread? i hope you get aids


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I wear form-fitting clothes sometimes, but I dress modestly almost all the time. Some of my tops have a low neckline, but I barely have cleavage to show because i'm skinny with B-cups lol.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I wear just slim fitting clothes but not explicit or revealing.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Never. I only wear clothing that fits more or less like a trash bag on my body, and I don't wear shirts where the neck line goes below my collar bone.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

prettyful said:


> sometimes


:wife Damn you!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad spanx are in fashion.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tight revealing clothes ... I thought this thread is lacking.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Tight revealing clothes ... I thought this thread is lacking.


uke

Hell no. I respect myself enough to dress nicely


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I wear my clothes as baggy as I can without looking like a hobo.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. uncomfortable.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Tight, every now and then. Revealing? Well, only if showing off legs counts as revealing.

I do have a great arse.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Nope I don't feel comfy in either of those things. I prefer baggy and loose clothing like my sweaters <3 I mean sometimes I'll wear "tight" cloths I guess, but not so much revealing.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I do have a great arse.


That's your opinion, which doesn't count for much. Post pics and let us decide.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I wear t-shirts/blouses and boot cut jeans. I don't even like wearing dresses. As much as I hate the term, I've always been rather Tom-boyish.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> That's your opinion, which doesn't count for much. Post pics and let us decide.



My own opinion is a lot more valuable than the one of random people online.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> That's your opinion, which doesn't count for much. Post pics and let us decide.


r00d


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I try to wear tight clothes as much as possible because they flatter my body type. I have big boobs, so if I wear a loose top it makes the upper half of my body look huge/awkward because my legs are pretty thin. 

Revealing clothes? Um, sometimes. I like v necks. But if I show a little cleavage, it's already like O.O TITTIES!!! So, I don't usually feel comfortable with showing A LOT of cleavage.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely not. I pretty much just always wear jeans and a band t shirt.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

All the time lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

zomgz said:


> r00d


hehe


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Why do women that wear tight clothes wear clothes to begin with? I can see your entire body shape. I'm serious. I can see the shape of your bum, your boobs and the flab hanging around your waist like some dangling raw chicken. 

It's like they are naked but spray painted themselves.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

HappyFriday said:


> Why do women that wear tight clothes wear clothes to begin with? I can see your entire body shape. I'm serious. I can see the shape of your bum, your boobs and the flab hanging around your waist like some dangling raw chicken.
> 
> It's like they are naked but spray painted themselves.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Depends on the venue. You won't see me in an over-sized t-shirt at a bar or in a mini-skirt to buy milk at wal-mart. I'm comfortable enough with my body to wear fitting and sometimes revealing clothes but I much prefer to be comfortable.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Glass Child said:


>


I bet this all started from a fetish.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

If I'm in good shape, heading somewhere appropriate like the beach, a night out, festival, on holiday etc - and it's tasteful.. Hell yeah.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> I bet this all started from a fetish.


Probably it's pretty stupid, only thing I see that actually being widely used for is the spray on band-aid idea.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I generally prefer baggy clothing. I even feel wary about wearing a short sleeved shirt in public =_= and the tightest clothes I'd probably wear is leggings or tights... but I guess it all depends in the end o__o


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I only have one pair of jeans in my possession left that fit, and they're skinny jeans from the 7th grade :lol All my other bottoms are loose bermuda shorts and a pair of sweatpants. Besides that, I wear a mix and match of tight and extremely loose shirts.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Well, I only have one pair of jeans in my possession left that fit, and they're skinny jeans from the 7th grade :lol All my other bottoms are loose bermuda shorts and a pair of sweatpants. Besides that, I wear a mix and match of tight and extremely loose shirts.


I like the way you dress. :yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I like the way you dress. :yes


:yay Thanks. Usually my mum thinks quite the opposite...she always stops me right as I'm about to go out the front door, and just makes a weird look at my outfits :lol


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Sometimes, depends on what I'm doing really. Not over the top though. I was wearing a very modest dress today though and my mother told me I looked too sexy for a funeral (where I was going) :sus It was just a black dress that didn't show anything, so apparently I have no idea when I'm wearing revealing clothes anyway.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The most revealing item of clothing I own is a long-sleeve shirt with the shoulders cut off.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

I wear tight clothes sometimes. I'm pretty flat so there isn't much to reveal, and I don't like super short things.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I don't, because it makes me feel so self-conscious that I'm constantly worrying about how I look and I end up fiddling with or adjusting my clothes all day long. You wouldn't catch me wearing a vest top and skin-tight jeans in a million years.
> 
> I feel extremely self-conscious wearing anything slim-fitting when I'm at home because I don't like my family (my dad in particular) seeing my body. I have a lot of hang-ups and do my best to hide certain parts of my body. I make sure I only buy clothes that flatter my figure, but not many things are flattering on me, so I don't really have enough. I have favourite items that I think look the best, which I'll wear until they're worn out and have to be thrown away. Then I'll feel unattractive because I have to wear something less flattering and therefore, look worse.
> 
> Guys, feel free to answer too. I don't want anyone to feel left out. :b


Tutli,

No, I do not wear revealing and tight clothes. At least I don't strive to do so. I found myself trying to hide my very small decolletage today. Even that is not acceptable to me. I've seen pictures of you...mind you, it's probably been a year ago. You are very cute and have your own unique sense of style. If I were you (k, coming from my own viewpooint) I would not worry about this. I sensed that an old acquaintance of mine from here found you very attractive too. ANYWAY, my point is...wear what you're comfortable wearing. You're cute anyway.


----------



## fries (Aug 5, 2013)

My wardrobe mainly consists of dresses. The tighter ones are reserved for odd days when i'm feeling good. Loose, flowy ones for everyday.


----------

